# iJoy Limitless Lux 215 watt Mod



## Feliks Karp (10/8/16)

I'm going to write up a small(ish) review on the iJoy Limitless Lux Mod. I was not given this device for review purposes I purchased my unit from Vape King fourways. It is 100% authentic.

​
This mod was originally called the iJoy exo 200 watt, but it would seem as though with the success iJoy have seen partnering up with Limitless Mod Co. they decided to rebrand it and add the changing cover system. The "exo 200 watt" is now the "exo 215 watt" and has a body similair to the iJoy Limitless 200 watt Box mod. I'm adding this information purely as "fun facts".


​The box contains the mod, a USB cable (only for firmware updates no USB charging), user manual, warranty card and some skullchief stickers. The two included 26650 batteries come in a separate box, each battery has it's own serial which can be checked at iJoy's site. The packaging is nice, clean and very similar to a cell phone box, scratch ans sniff serial number is on the back. The adapters for 18650 batteries are held inside the battery cover with foam.



​The mod features power mode, and temperature control for SS,Ni, and Titanium. You can also set a soft, standard, powerful or user set firing mode. The powerful and soft modes basically send an extra volt or subtract a volt after the fire button is pushed in order to hit really hard or slowly build up to your selected wattage. This feature is also in the LMC 200 watt box mod aswell as the Smok H-priv. The user mode is incredibly nifty and builds upon "preheat functions" seen in other mods.

The user mode allows you to set a series of six different wattages before the mod fires your selected wattage. This is incredibly useful for people like me who use kanthal coils with longer ramp ups. You can set a slightly higher wattage at the start and then taper it down over the next five bars in order to lessen the ramp up without having to blast higher volts off of the chip during the whole time the fire button is in. This allows for such great customisation of your vape while using power mode. Below is an image showing the user set bars:


​The temperature control has a max ramp up wattage of 80 in case any one wants to use high watts for temp. control; which is limiting but not really overly so.

The mod runs on dual 26650 batteries in series, the iJoy batteries claim to be 4200 mah with 40 a max CDR. I don't have the equipment to test the 40 a CDR claim, but I believe the 4200 mah to be true as I logged 27 hours of actual vaping time on power mode at 78-90 watts untill it was on one bar (still wasn't flat) NB this excludes time the mod was off while I slept but does include nose picking or butt scratching.

Biggest feature for me is actually the internal design, 90% of the mod is the hollow battery cover which makes the weight perfect, it feels lighter than a rolo but sturdy. I'm actually really impressed at the thought that went in to making this device lighter as apposed to just trying to carve out a block of plastic to fit internals.

​


A lot of people battled at the start to get the hang of the LMC 200 watt box mod, but this firmware runs similair to what we are used to, 5 clicks on, 3 clicks menu, and 5 clicks off. Fire to select things, and up/down to change things. One thing to keep in mind, the up and down buttons do not reverse when the menu orientation is flipped.


​This mod is not an upgrade to the LMC 200 watt box mod but does better the features and cons of that mod. The 26650 batteries are great, the sleeves for the 186650s are also great saves you from buying spares at the start as if you are buying this mod you probably have a married pair of 18650s. However the price on the 26650s is the same as 18650s which is a win. Just to keep in mind 26650s are larger and you will only fit 2 in a i4 charger, they also can react quite spectacularly if shorted so battery safety is important.

A few small cons for me, which are usually subjective anyways, buttons are tiny for gorilla hands like mine (but they are tight and click very responsively). The 510 is amazing and has a lot of travel but my original LMC RDTA does not fit as nicely as I would like, the 510 is also sunk in to the mod so there is some heat transfer right above the chip. The motifs of the current extra covers are not to my liking hopefully they will develop more. I feel like it was a bit of cash in over the popularity of their pairings with LMC that this was LMC branded BUT it is great device. I'd recommend this to intermediate to advanced vapers simply because of the huge batteries.
------

@Ernest @Caramia @Greyz

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7 | Thanks 5


----------



## Ernest (10/8/16)

Thank you so much for the great review @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/8/16)

Winner review Feliks!!! We need more of these!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogerm1308 (10/8/16)

Thanks for the review! I'm considering this device with the Limitless RDTA Plus tank. Seems like only VapeKing is stocking this MOD at the moment, or do you guys know of anyone else? Second question: Are the 26650 batteries considered to be as reliable as the 18650 batteries, in the long run?


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/8/16)

rogerm1308 said:


> Thanks for the review! I'm considering this device with the Limitless RDTA Plus tank. Seems like only VapeKing is stocking this MOD at the moment, or do you guys know of anyone else? Second question: Are the 26650 batteries considered to be as reliable as the 18650 batteries, in the long run?




Someone mentioned JJ's having stock of the mod. If you get the RDTA PLUS just keep in mind that there are two versions around, no one has answered my thread here in who has stock?

There are several other brands of 26650's that mooch recommends, I only put the warning in because there is a noticeable larger amount of material/electrolyte in the battery and bad battery practice will be catastrophic, "play dumb games, win dumb prizes". Function wise they are great, although I do not right now believe the 40a CDR claim.


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Great review. could you upload any size comparison pics if possible to other devices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Great review. could you upload any size comparison pics if possible to other devices



Sure, give me an hour or so, and I'll take a pic of it next to my LMC and the (now dead) rx200, as well as the dead kbox mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Great review. could you upload any size comparison pics if possible to other devices






​

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 63221
> 
> 
> View attachment 63222​


You are a legend man! And damm that mod is quite a huge thing. Impressed that it weighs less


----------



## Huffapuff (10/8/16)

Awesome review, thanks @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (10/8/16)

Thanx @Feliks Karp! I lolled mao at the "butt scratching and nose picking", but awesome review!
I quite like this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You are a legend man! And damm that mod is quite a huge thing. Impressed that it weighs less



I hadn't actually weighed them, just felt lighter, but decided to do it tonight, both mods with loaded batteries, the lux is actually 50 grams heavier than the RX200, which is more or less the difference in battery weights. I think it felt lighter in the hand because I was expecting it to be heavier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (11/8/16)

That is one excellent review there brother @Feliks Karp. Thanks very much mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (11/8/16)

Great review!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/16)

Great writeup and review @Feliks Karp 
Thanks for sharing your views!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogerm1308 (11/8/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Someone mentioned JJ's having stock of the mod. If you get the RDTA PLUS just keep in mind that there are two versions around, no one has answered my thread here in who has stock?
> 
> There are several other brands of 26650's that mooch recommends, I only put the warning in because there is a noticeable larger amount of material/electrolyte in the battery and bad battery practice will be catastrophic, "play dumb games, win dumb prizes". Function wise they are great, although I do not right now believe the 40a CDR claim.


Thanks for all the info mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/8/16)

Great review as always @Feliks Karp ! Informative, to the point and lovely layout.

Thanks boss!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (2/9/16)

Thanks @Feliks Karp , This sealed the deal. Can I list you as a reference in my overdraft application?


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/9/16)

Raindance said:


> Thanks @Feliks Karp , This sealed the deal. Can I list you as a reference in my overdraft application?


Haha im glad you liked my review; however I see that this mod is already being discounted from ijoy to $60 without the 26650 batteries. Although the mod really is solid I think once people realised it was not a true LMC mod the sales dipped abit. Mine is still running like a trooper though but I probably wouldn't pay full price for it now, simply because it has been discounted from the manafacturer.


----------



## Raindance (3/9/16)

@Feliks Karp Excuse me having a "senior moment" but what is meant by not a true LMC mod? What is an LMC mod?


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/9/16)

Raindance said:


> @Feliks Karp Excuse me having a "senior moment" but what is meant by not a true LMC mod? What is an LMC mod?


Hehe sorry, LMC is Limitless Mod Company, a brand name from a company in the states called vapor hub, they also own some juices brands and distribution. Vapor Hub joined up with iJoy to make the RDTA, RDTA plus and the LMC 200 watt box mods. This was advertised as another collaboration but was in truth only partially so, ijoy took a mod from the second qaurter of this year, changed the chip and added the cover changing functionality. The mod itself is great but I think alot of people felt somewhat misled, and hence why they offering a discount already. You should be able to get this with the batteries in the R1200-R1400 range now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (3/9/16)

Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## thehbomb101 (1/10/16)

I know this is an old post but could you perhaps explain what the wattage ranges would be and the resistance ranges would be with 2 18650s I can't seem to find any reviews on this 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/10/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> I know this is an old post but could you perhaps explain what the wattage ranges would be and the resistance ranges would be with 2 18650s I can't seem to find any reviews on this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The mod will tell you what resistance it can handle from it's specs, resistance has no direct impact on batteries in a *regulated mod.* 

Wattage however will depend entirely on what your 186650's are rated for, typically you leave about 20% headroom for safety on the amp draw, for example say I was using two LG HG2 batteries in this mod, I would safely be able to push it to 110 watts, as the LG's are rated for a CDR of 20 a, and (110 w / 2 ) / 3.2 v = 17.1 amps being drawn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (1/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The mod will tell you what resistance it can handle from it's specs, resistance has no direct impact on batteries in a *regulated mod.*
> 
> Wattage however will depend entirely on what your 186650's are rated for, typically you leave about 20% headroom for safety on the amp draw, for example say I was using two LG HG2 batteries in this mod, I would safely be able to push it to 110 watts, as the LG's are rated for a CDR of 20 a, and (110 w / 2 ) / 3.2 v = 17.1 amps being drawn.


Would the mod prevent you from firing higher then what is safe or doesn't it have that safety feature

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (1/10/16)

thehbomb101 said:


> Would the mod prevent you from firing higher then what is safe or doesn't it have that safety feature
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


all the good electronics which Ijoy is a member of the club will monitor the batteries and if you push them beyond their capabilities the mod will step down the power output.

In a nutshell the mod will keep you safe.


----------



## PsyCLown (1/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The mod will tell you what resistance it can handle from it's specs, resistance has no direct impact on batteries in a *regulated mod.*
> 
> Wattage however will depend entirely on what your 186650's are rated for, typically you leave about 20% headroom for safety on the amp draw, for example say I was using two LG HG2 batteries in this mod, I would safely be able to push it to 110 watts, as the LG's are rated for a CDR of 20 a, and (110 w / 2 ) / 3.2 v = 17.1 amps being drawn.


You reckon it is necessary to check such things on regulated mods as well?

Can't just throw two married LG HG2's into a mod and vape at 180W all the time until it gives you a low battery warning?


----------



## Moolz (1/10/16)

Awesome write up. 
Will add this to my list of mods to consider. 

Well priced too. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> You reckon it is necessary to check such things on regulated mods as well?
> 
> Can't just throw two married LG HG2's into a mod and vape at 180W all the time until it gives you a low battery warning?



Yes.

It's about safety, even at a nominal 3.7 v, you will be hammer the batteries for 24 amps at that wattage, you risk damaging them, draining a battery too quickly is still murky on a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (1/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's about safety, even at a nominal 3.7 v, you will be hammer the batteries for 24 amps at that wattage, you risk damaging them, draining a battery too quickly is still murky on a regulated mod.


Hmm, I see your point. 
Although these batteries are happy with higher "peak" drain amps aren't they? 

Since vaping is not constant , the higher amp draw for say 5 seconds or less should be fine for the battery to handle? 

At least that is how I understood it. 
Although as you said, could perhaps cause the battery to die sooner than later (end of life, not recharge) - same as charging a battery at 1A vs 500ma. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/10/16)

I don't want to really go in to pulse discharge versus constant discharge, partly because it's above my pay grade but mostly because I think it encourages more reckless battery use. If you look at mooch's tests you will see that most of the suggested ratings are the CDR's above those the battery starts to fail. 

And no I don't mean just damaging the over all health of the battery, I mean causing it to vent or at the very worst catch fire/explode, but venting is just as bad really it leaves you with a bunch of shitty chemicals to clean up which may damage you or your mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

